# Ayuda con simulacion Isis



## victormanuel12 (Oct 13, 2010)

Hola a todos. Soy bastante novato en esto, y seguro que la solucion a mi problema es muy sencilla, pero bueno, alla va:
Estoy aprendiendo a programar Pics con el libro compilador c ccs y simulador proteus para microcontroladores PIC de breijo. Todos los ejemplos que propone utiliza componentes que, en el ISIS, dandole al boton "P", aparecen. 
Ahora bien, tengo que hacer simular el componente SHT15 que es un sensor de humidad y temperatura, para una vez conseguido, montarlo y hacerlo funcioar. Claro, este componente no aparece en el Isis, y mi problema es que no tengo nada claro como lo añado a la libreria, o como se edita o lo que hay que hacer...
En la misma web donde venden el componente puedo descargar tres archivos con el nombre SHT15-Testing-v11:
archivo asm
c source file
c object file

Alguien me podria explicar que debo hacer para conseguir simular este componente en isis? Gracias de antemano


----------



## ByAxel (Oct 13, 2010)

Que tal:
Crear componentes en proteus (ISIS) es relativamente fácil, mira en Crear componentes con Proteus (Isis y Ares), el problema es crear uno que pueda simular ya que es una cierta programación en un script modificado de la que no hay casi nada de información.
Pero sube tu simulación o los archivos del que hablas para verlo si se puede...

saludos.


----------



## victormanuel12 (Oct 14, 2010)

Pues los tres archivos que se pueden descargar son los siguientes (estan en el archivo comprimido adjunto). Agradeceria cualquier explicacion, por obvia que pueda parecer, ya que para mi seria de gran ayuda, puesto que e la primera vez que pretendo editar un componente. 

Y añadir mi agradecimiento a ByAxel por el link que me ha puesto, es muy clarificante. pero por lo que he entendido en el, lo que puedo llegar a hacer es "dibujarle" la forma al componente, sin hacerle su "interior", ¿estoy en lo correcto? Quisiera preguntar si alguien sabe de algun componente cuyo "interior" sea similar al que yo estoy intentando conseguir. Si alguno de estos tres archivos me es util, porfavor, indicarmelo. Muchas gracias.


----------



## ByAxel (Oct 14, 2010)

Perdón, así de fácil no es posible... los archivos son el firmware para poner en el PIC más no es para el modelo de simulación del componente.
Adjunto un par de archivos que explican un poco de la creación de modelos para simulación, a la fecha no se si haya más info al respecto. 
Se necesita de

1.Proteus.
2.VSM SDK.
3.MS Visual Studio 6.0 o superior (C++).
4.MSDN Library.
5.La hoja de datos del componente.

para crear un modelo de simulación, espero te sirva...
saludos.


----------



## jesus840 (Ene 10, 2011)

al simular en proteus circuitos que incluyen transformadores me presenta mensajes de error que hacer


----------



## gcgiron (Ene 19, 2011)

Victor Manuel, cordial saludo.

En el ISIS Proteus 7.7 SP2, se encuentra el sensor SHT 15.


----------

